# Corsair GT H110i Problem



## MadCore_ (20. November 2015)

Hi Leute, ich melde mich bei euch, da ich ein Problem mit mein neu aufgerüsteten Rechner habe. Die Wärme stimmt mit der Corsair H110i mal absolut nicht! Unter Prime stresstest wird er 100°C heiß! im IDLE bin ich bei ca 40°C was absolut gar nicht in Ordnung ist. Davor hatte ich eine Cooler Master Nepton 120XL und war im IDLE bei ca 30°C und bei Prime mit dem Stresstest bei ca 70°C . Ich hoffe ihr könnt ihr mir helfen. 

Wichtige Daten dazu wären:

Case: Corsair 900D
CPU: 4790k
Board: Asus Maximus VII Hero
Kühler: Corsair GT H110i

Vielen Dank schonmal für eure Antworten  

Gruß


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (20. November 2015)

Zu viel Wärmeleitpaste?
Zu wenig Wärmeleitpaste?
Folie noch unter der Bodenplatte?
Kühler richtig montiert und verkabelt?

Das sind so die üblichen Verdächtigen wenn der Kühler nicht richtig kühlt


----------



## MadCore_ (20. November 2015)

Habe die WLP genutzt, die am Kühler schon vorher drauf war  CPU wurde vorher natürlich gründlich gereinigt. Die folie ist ab und alles ist richtig verkabelt


----------



## drstoecker (20. November 2015)

Haste die pumpe direkt am Netzteil dran? Bitte nicht am Mainboard anschließen.


----------



## MadCore_ (20. November 2015)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Haste die pumpe direkt am Netzteil dran? Bitte nicht am Mainboard anschließen.



hä? seitwann soll man den Kühler nicht am MB anschließen? 

Ich habe es so angeschlossen wie es bei der Anleitung stand. Den SATA anschluss ans Netzteil, das USB Kabel an den USB anschluss und den Lüfteranschluss ans Board.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (20. November 2015)

Hast du auch die Corsair Link Software installiert ? Dort kannst du die Pumpe und die Lüfter Geschwindigkeiten regeln.


----------

